

Imgur (one month) Bandwidth Used: 1196577471303.7 - ukdm
http://imgur.com/stats/month

======
mooism2
What are the units?

These are appallingly presented charts.

~~~
ch0wn
The graph below uses MB. In that case it would be about 1.19EB.

~~~
rehashed
Its actually in KB. for a total of 1.19PB

>$70k/m bandwidth bill! (using a conservative 6c/GB rate..)

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1196577471303.7KB+in+GB...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=1196577471303.7KB+in+GB+at+0.06USD%2FGB)

